# cars for tall guys!



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Im 6,5" and have had two very good cars when it came to height restrictions, who knew but (any) hundai and my current 2010 ford fusion are roomy for tall drivers, im getting 25mpg in my fusion. I give it the big mans thumbs up!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> Im 6,5" and have had two very good cars when it came to height restrictions, who knew but (any) hundai and my current 2010 ford focus are roomy for tall drivers, im getting 25mpg in my focus. I give it the big mans thumbs up!


I'm 6'4". I've always had large vehicles... 1980 Pontiac Bonneville wagon, 1981 Buick Regal, 1974, 1986, and 1998 full size GM pickup trucks. I bought the Escape Hybrid because I needed a 4wd commuter car that got better mileage than the 98 GMC K1500. I was tired of spending $80 on a tank of gas.

The Escape Hybrid is a lot roomier than I had expected for a vehicle of its size, I think that's due to the upright seating position. Its not as comfortable for long highway cruises like the 98 K1500 or the 81 Buick, but averaging over 30 MPG in a 4wd is really nice.

My grandfather always bought a Grand Marquis. Really nice for tall guys. I've already spoken up for Grandpa's GM when they're done with it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Have a look at Ford C-Max Hybrid.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

C-Max Hybrids are nice. I'd strongly consider one when I'm ready to replace the Escape.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I read that it's snow handling is excellent, despite it not being an AWD.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

IDK, but my Escape Hybrid 4wd with Michelin Latitude Tours on it (LRR highway tires) does extremely well in snow and ice. Last year, just to see if I could do it, I drove out of this snow bank with absolutely no shoveling... It came right out with no problems.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree on the CMAX. It's very roomy inside. I am 6'4 and can sit very comfy in front or back.


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm 6', wife is 5'10 and I son and daughter that are leggy 5'9s. The front of our sonata is roomy but it's the rear that's got some great space. The kids never complain and the few time I've been in the back it's been comfy.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm 6'4" also, i drive a 2014 honda odyssey. I fit comfortably and can hold 6 passengers 6' tall & 200 lbs+ comfortably. I get around 21mpg combined


----------



## Orlando John (Nov 11, 2014)

6'5" and my 2014 Dodge Charger is roomy in the front...and back seat. Head and leg room to spare!


----------



## Prince A. (Mar 27, 2016)

johnywinslow said:


> Im 6,5" and have had two very good cars when it came to height restrictions, who knew but (any) hundai and my current 2010 ford fusion are roomy for tall drivers, im getting 25mpg in my fusion. I give it the big mans thumbs up!


I am curious because I am 6'4'' tall and the fusion for me is not for someone with large feet and long legs for long trips? How do you manage?


----------



## Prince A. (Mar 27, 2016)

Orlando John said:


> 6'5" and my 2014 Dodge Charger is roomy in the front...and back seat. Head and leg room to spare!


I will have to check on the Dodge Cars. I had NO leg room in the Chrysler 300 or the 200. ( I am 6'4'' tall ). But you're saying the Charger fits you well eh?


----------



## Prince A. (Mar 27, 2016)

VSSteve said:


> I agree on the CMAX. It's very roomy inside. I am 6'4 and can sit very comfy in front or back.


What is a CMAX??? Never heard of them?


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Prince A. said:


> What is a CMAX??? Never heard of them?


It's Ford's awful little hybrid hatchback.


----------

